# It never rains...



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

if I understand correctly, this forum is not only for vids, but for band discussions and searching for members.

In the vein of discussions, I’ve been contacted by 3 different groups looking for me to get involved in band projects in the last week...must be the season I guess.

Are the live music scenes heating up where you are? I’ve decided on a pretty specific focus, so I’m not getting involved in the cover band stuff anymore. I’m working at an album of original maritime folk music.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Things are going ok here , but not the best it`s been , and I`m only now just finding more time to get out and see what`s happening .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The local scene doesn't really heat up around here, it's more like it's simply warming in the sun.

Some younger bands maybe, and some loose sing-along style things for the older set. Not so much for a guy like me, it seems. Some tire kickers, but if I'm going to join a band again I want some discipline like regular organized rehearsals and no more than two gigs a month. My last two bands were okay in those regards (I was with one in various formations for over 20 years, the other in various formations on and off for 15 years) but I quit to work on recording projects and ease my jitters. I still have two duos, only one of which gigs and that irregularly. 

There's a new-ish loose-ish once a month sing-along group that meets at a small brewery. The videos look like a fun night out, but it's not really and band per se. I don't partake because I'd rather play than sing exclusively...they have a group of accompanists. 

There's a local-ish ukulele group, but sitting in a room with dozens of other players strumming the same chords and singing the same songs doesn't appeal to me. The videos make it look like they're having fun but it's not really a band.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2019)

Mooh said:


> There's a local-ish ukulele group, but sitting in a room with dozens of other players strumming the same chords and singing the same songs doesn't appeal to me. The videos make it look like they're having fun but it's not really a band.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Squamish is a small town but there is a large population of musicians. For many years we had a local bar jam with around 15 regulars (at least once a month) and another 15 or 20 sometime players. The bar that hosted it has shut down. Since then many of the regulars have been looking for jamming partners or to start a band. Myself I'm now in a trio with another male guitar player and a female vocalist. It is way more work than just showing up and playing once a week but she is such a good vocalist it is worth the effort. So far we've got three songs we are working on to nail them and another three or four in the hopper. We've decided to concentrate on a few songs until we have them down then move on to the next three of four. We have a spot booked at a local outdoor event at the end of August.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

My instructor has a two piece band he partakes in. All the gigs are summer gigs and they travel all over BC. ‘Tis the Season of festivals and get togethers requiring decent live music.


----------

